

Big Kindle Hail Mary to Newspapers Incomplete - russell
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/the-big-screen-kindle-hail-mary-to-newspapers-will-fall-incomplete/

======
messel
I believe they can find a way to empower all the journalists that may be out
of work by providing web homes for them to continue to learn, interview, and
write their perspectives.

